# What is the best way to cook tatume and round squash?



## swtucker (Oct 16, 2007)

Anybody ever cook tatume or round squash? I'm trying these two new varieties out, but hadn't thought about how to cook them until now. Yellow squash (straight & crook neck) we just always cut up and boil. What about these guys? -Shawn


----------



## survivalbob (May 28, 2009)

Round squash is good stuffed. Too tough to peel so it bakes whole.
Recipe:
Lop off the top of the squashes like a pumpkin for jackolanterns.
Spoon out the innards.
Boil squash "cup" and top in salty water (bout a tablespoon salt per 4 squash) about 10 minutes till they start to get soft.
Heat a pan. Put in 1 tablespoon or so veg. oil. 
Brown some hb meat in pan. Once cooked, add innards of squash, apple slices (thin), corn, rice, garlic, and diced tomatoes. 
Dash with a few squirts of worstechire (sp) sauce and a little salt/pepper if it needs it.
When rice is done spoon it in the cups of squash. Top with top and stick it in an over for 30 mins. 
Stick a sprig of parsley in it and tell the wife it's a fancy carribean food. Girls like that. 
Margaritas or some other fruity drink will seal the deal. 
Remember to pour beer in your margarita glass to blend in.

You can grate some cheese on it too if youre a cheese fella.


----------

